
Here Comes the Collective Economy - thecosas
https://medium.com/@kateoliviadarby/tour-de-workforce-here-comes-the-collective-economy-7748b2178ebf
======
simondarby
Strength in numbers. In the collective economy, the more projects you work on,
the more diverse your network and experience becomes.

